# Dr. Fouchi and the direction they are leading Trump



## BigSwolePump (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Apr 13, 2020)

I had to pause this at 12 mins...

I don't know if anyone else has noticed... The bigger display in junk foods? and that they're on sale... I mean only the sheep are dumb enough to fall for that trick. 

So stupid. 

Anyways.. continue.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 13, 2020)

summary please


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 13, 2020)

My wife just sent me this earlier today. 

This whole thing is getting crazy but I don’t understand the connection between this and the aids shit Fouchi led in the 80’s it didn’t get all crazy like this.


----------



## German89 (Apr 13, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> summary please



he's pretty much confirming a few of the conspiracies.

that the... whatever the white house medical guy is a fuk tard and only being a puppet for bill gates.  

um... that the arse is pushing for mandated vaccines instead of telling the sheep to, eat healthy, work on strengthening you immune system

self isolating isn't as good as it seems for humans.  and that's all i remember because i watched it a few hrs ago.


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2020)

He isn’t an MD and that’s apparent by the medical claims he makes. 

Mandated vaccines and documentation are real potential issues. Fear makes the masses more likely to give up freedoms. 

If being healthy were simply a case of having adequate vitamin A, C & D, then everyone who took a multivitamin would be impervious to apparently non existent “viruses” disease. 

You can be surrounded by people and feel utterly alone. 

You can be in isolation and feel feel deeply connected. 

Everybody has an agenda. It’s hard to determine what’s really going on. 

Interesting video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 14, 2020)

Dr. Shiva Ayyadurai breaks down the scare tactics and how they are using it to push big pharma. Claiming that Fauci is embedded in the deep state and has been involved for 40 years. 

He also talks about how COVID-19 is deadly to weakened immune systems but no one is pushing ways to strengthen immune system with vitamins such as A and D.

He isn't an MD but he is a Scientist and does have a PhD in Biological Engineering. Personally, I look more for information from a scientist in a biology field vs a medical doctor for this particular virus as well as its treatment. 

Another man that I hold well above any MD is Bret Weinstein. If you check out his Youtube page HERE, listen to the last 8 broadcast on his theories of COVID-19. Fact based theories with research to back all of his/her(Heather, his wife) points.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 14, 2020)

Don't understand why this is all viewed from the lense of "How does this effect Trump?"


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 14, 2020)

Good vid and I think there is definitely an importance to taking care of your got damn self. But who takes responsibility in their own health now a days? Probably more now as America has definitely shifted into being more health conscious over the last decade but still not enough. People rely of their health care pay so much and fight for it but do they do much for themselves? No doubt health care is important and we all need it but we shouldn't lean on it as much as we do and maybe realize we need to start feeding ourselves properly and keep moving. That doesn’t necessarily go for any of us on this forum but folks like us are a minority very few understand the importance of taking care of your body holistically.


----------



## German89 (Apr 14, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> Don't understand why this is all viewed from the lense of "How does this effect Trump?"



They need someone to blame.  Media makes everyone believe he is pure evil.  Any little move he makes is WRONG. 

So, it just makes sense that Trump is the reason why Covid is here.  Makes no sense to me but, you know.  It's all his fault.  How dare he.


----------



## C1368 (Apr 22, 2020)

The news media and social media has helped blow this out of proportion


----------



## chandy (Apr 22, 2020)

German89 said:


> I had to pause this at 12 mins...
> 
> I don't know if anyone else has noticed... The bigger display in junk foods? and that they're on sale... I mean only the sheep are dumb enough to fall for that trick.
> 
> ...



yes but do you forget that most of the population would be the sheep in this scenario?  so many people today think that it would just be best to have the gov involved in every little thing yet they are to stupid to just look at what has happened to other counties with the top down system. and how some are fighting for their freedom now as it is again. can't even say ignorance is bliss at this point with them either. it's simply just    you can't fix STUPID


----------



## Boytoy (Apr 22, 2020)

C1368 said:


> The news media and social media has helped blow this out of proportion




Like everything.  They media can push their own agenda or the agenda of whatever and people buy into it.  The media sheep!!


----------

